# Ladies and Gentlemen: Master Chuck Gauss!!!



## Guro Harold (Jul 20, 2008)

Featuring Brian Johns!

http://www.modernarnis.net/home/image/gausswmv.wmv


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 20, 2008)

That was nice work, so this was done last year while at a seminar in Florida?


----------



## arnisador (Jul 20, 2008)

Always good to see more Modern Arnis!


----------



## Brian Johns (Jul 21, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> That was nice work, so this was done last year while at a seminar in Florida?


 
No, that short clip was done at this year's Detroit IMAF camp. Part of what Master Chuck was teaching was 2 sticks vs. 1 stick and in this particular clip he is using redonda after executing a right sweep stroke. Lucky for me, it was with padded sticks rather than rattan !  

Take care,
Brian


----------



## MJS (Jul 21, 2008)

Very cool!!  I'll be getting in some workout time with him later on this week at the Arnis camp.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 22, 2008)

great flow to the movement

i enjoyed that clip


----------



## TwentyThree (Jul 22, 2008)

That was AWESOME.

Man, I watch guys like this, and I know I have so much to learn in front of me.

Way super-fun learning, but still... a lot.


----------

